
Elon Musk says Tesla is “vastly ahead” on self-driving - scottie_m
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/04/elon-musk-says-tesla-is-vastly-ahead-on-self-driving/
======
aetherson
This seems obviously ludicrous to me. Tesla is, if anything, deeply behind the
market leaders. Optimistically, maybe it's only a little bit behind. Has Tesla
demonstrated any kind of significant city-streets ability on any of its cars?
Unprotected lefts? Negotiating pedestrian-heavy intersections? Sharing the
road with bicyclists?

